# Frozen milk for making cheese/ yogurt?



## MelissaT (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi there...I'm new to the site, also very new to making yogurt, cheese, etc. A friend of mine has Nubian goats and I get my raw goats milk from her. Usually we drink it all, but I had some extra that I didn't want to go bad, so I froze it thinking I would use it later. I thawed it in a cold water bath and then stored it in the fridge. The next morning I found that it was separated into 3 distinct layers. I shook it numerous times throughout the day and it still separated into layers, but not as distinctly as before. Is there a reason that this milk is so separated? Can I do something to do it so it remains mixed? Can I use it in making cheese and/or yogurt still? Should I not freeze raw milk? Thanks for listening.

Melissa


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Hi Melissa....I have found that the best way to freeze milk successfully is to do it when it is fresh, I have put it in to the freezer warm and chilled without any diference when defrosted. So if your milk wasnt fresh that day that is why it is seperating. You cant make cheese with seperated milk.


----------



## MelissaT (Aug 5, 2008)

The milk was probably a few days old before I froze it, but it was bottled it in the plastic half gallon containers and that's how I put it in the freezer. We have been switching over to mostly home grown food and locally grown and so I am new to this. It is wonderful to have really fresh food and I am learning to make the most of it. Thanks for the info about the milk! What would be good a good use for it? Would it still be good to cook with? Could I use it for soap? Thanks from a newbie!


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I would still cook with it...in the mash spuds or something. I can see you may have to get a goat of your own LOL...the conveneince of milk in your backyard. Or get your friend to freeze some fresh for you so when you have time you can get it out for cheese making.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

We made Feta cheese with defrosted frozen Goats milk and it worked fine.


----------



## MelissaT (Aug 5, 2008)

I did make some yogurt with some of it...it was pretty runny, but tasted good. It made great smoothies with some of our blueberries! I will have to try to make feta. I made mozzarella according to the 30 min recipe...of course our microwave had to die the moment I needed it! So, I did the best I could...put scoops into hot whey to heat it and then quickly (attempted to) knead it. It tastes like mozzarella, but has a different consistency...we will be making pizza with it. I will be making some Potato Soup and using the whey in it...hope it's good. I mean, with potatoes, whey, cheddar, and bacon, can you ever go wrong?! Might have to put some kale in it for a little redemption. Thanks for the info. Just picked up the Home Cheese Making book last night...I will be putting it to good use!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Shazza said:


> We made Feta cheese with defrosted frozen Goats milk and it worked fine.


It can be a hit or miss thing...frozen is not recommended for cheese making.


----------

